# Ingersoll Rand 185 CFM help before buying.



## overhaulin (9 mo ago)

I am looking at buying a used Ingersoll Rand 185 CFM with a John Deere 4024 Turbo diesel. It has 7700 hours which seem a lot to me but I am not sure about how long these go before needing rebuilt.

How can I measure CFM before buying?

I did pull dip stick and saw no blow-by.

Any suggestions for checking before I buy? Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## overhaulin (9 mo ago)

I am looking at buying a used Ingersoll Rand 185 CFM with a John Deere 4024 Turbo diesel. It has 7700 hours which seem a lot to me but I am not sure about how long these go before needing rebuilt.

How can I measure CFM before buying?

I did pull dip stick and saw no blow-by.

Any suggestions for checking before I buy? Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

With Good maintenance commercial Diesel engines can last well past 20 k hours. It’s usually the attachments that fail earlier...


----------



## overhaulin (9 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> With Good maintenance commercial Diesel engines can last well past 20 k hours. It’s usually the attachments that fail earlier...





Dutchy491 said:


> With Good maintenance commercial Diesel engines can last well past 20 k hours. It’s usually the attachments that fail earlier...


Thanks Dutchy!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

deere is a good setup!
make sure to change out the air filters for both the engine and the compressor.
IR and atlas copco both make dandy trailer compressors.
when you get the unit
*FULL *service it first thing and change out the compressor oil as well... and every 150 to 200 hours after that.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

You can do a flow through an orifice test which will give you a good idea how much air it is producing. Connect a tee to an outlet with a gauge in one side and a properly sized orifice in the other. Open the discharge valve and see what pressure it can maintain flowing through the hole. According to this chart a 3/8" hole with 90psi showing on the gauge is producing 184cfm. This is not exact since a lot of factors regarding temperature, humidity and pressure need to be taken into account, but it should give you a good feel for how it is running.






Orifice Air Flow Chart | Trident Compressed Air


Figures in body of chart are in air flows in SCFM (Standard cubic feet / minute) Size Of Orifice (In.) Pressure (psig) 2 5 10 15 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 60 70 80 90 100 125 150 […]




trident.on.ca





While it is blowing to atmosphere you can also judge how much oil carryover it may be experiencing. There is always a few ppm, but if you are getting a haze, either the separator needs changing, it is overfull, has the wrong type of oil, or is running hot. Make sure all of the gauges work so that there is no way to hide malfunction. It would be good to give it a workout to ensure it is not overheating. Also check for any bearing howl, and that it controls itself properly when it comes to full pressure. As far as the engine goes, see if it is a hard starter. It should not have to crank excessively to get running. Look inside the cabinet for oil leaks, signs of scorching, or burnt paint, or excessive paint losses which would indicate a lot of work has been done to it recently.


----------

